

Ask HN: Connecting with YC founders - arsalanb

How hard is it to get in touch with founders at YC companies? I&#x27;m looking to contact the founder of Teespring, to talk about prospective a B2B proposal.
======
spigoon
You could try emailing him. I'd be willing to bet his address is something
like walker@teespring.com.

